# Skip shift flash



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

Well I got mine yesterday, and today I already got rid of the skip shift. I went to a local Dallas speed shop, and I ran into one of my brother's friends. I asked him about it and he said that if I went for the adapter I would retain the image on the screen of the skip shift. What he did is flashed the computer and got rid of it all toghether. Only ran me $40. He also told me that the factory tune on these cars is VERY conservative, showed me the factory timing map for a GTO and one for an F-body. BIG difference. The speed shop where he works offers lifetime dyno tuning (I can change stuff and come back and it will be no charge) for $400 including the skip-shift. He has seen most GTOs run around 330 at the wheels when he is done. Now I just need to get $360 and 400 more miles on the car.


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

that sounds awesome...I need to find a local PCM tuner, as TX would be quite the hike...


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

Pheonix, Any chance you will let us know who did your Skip Shift flash for you. Definately agree this needs to be deleted. My 2003 VY SS Ute in Australia did not have this and after only 2 days of driving my GTO I can already tell this will be a problem. So, who is offering to tune the GTO in Plano as I am in Addison


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

It's a shop called Keith Kraft Motorsports on HWY 75 and 15th St. in Plano, southbound side before you reach 15th St. Ask for Mark and tell him that Matt with the Red GTO sent you. He charged me $40 for it, and so far no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Agreed. That's definitely on my 'A' list of things to mod first.

Was talking with a friend & he knows a place that can do 'custom' mod~chip burns. Much better than buying some mail order chip. We'll see.

Was also told that these cars are tuned way below what they are capable of with just a few tweaks you end up with a much more responsive ride. 

Last :seeya:


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe the tune on these cars is different from the F-Body's tune due to a totally different cam spec.

As for the Skip Shift eliminator -- you still get that fun little display on the dash? That sucks. Thanks for saving me $30.


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

*Weird*

Pheonix.

Went to Keith Kraft Shop on 75 (saturday) and Mark was not in.

The guy there (Mark) said the Skip shift flash was $150 and the full tune was $400. They also mentioned you need NGK plugs for the full tune for $20 + $75 in labor for installation. (total for tune $495)

I can do the plugs myself so that is no problem, but I thought it was weird the skip shift flash was $150.

Mark mentioned that the GTO is tuned pretty conservatively from the factory and good gains are not har dto come buy/

Anyway, they said they had a stock A4 in that was making 280 RWHP and when it left was 310 RWHP. What do you think about these numbers.

Simon


----------

